# How to fall off a roof and not die



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

I was working on the roof of Big Mama's empty unit today, installing some updated solar panels. I was all stressed-out and pissed-off because the supplier delivered the wrong panels last week, and so these were delivered late, and I skipped changing from my old sneakers into my work boots because I just wanted to get at it. And I probably wasn't as careful up there as I usually am, but anyway, I slipped. Fell on my butt and slid off the roof.

Incredibly, my ass landed on my ladder, and the ladder fell over s-l-o-w-l-y, and set me down on the grass where I did a little roll before popping up onto my feet.... and wound up practically face-to-face with the two little girls from unit G. They looked scared, so I did, like, jazz-hands, and calmly said "Ta-dah."

The youngest one giggled and said "Do it again, Allen!"

Instant attitude-adjustment. :tickled_pink:

I wouldn't have died, btw. It's a ground-floor unit.  But still, that's how I want to fall off the roof every time.


----------



## ossian (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, I am about to attempt to remove the moss from my roof, so must remember your technique in the event that I too fall!

Seriously tho......... That must have been a scary moment. You were a lucky guy. A few broken bones can be awkward!


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

ossian said:


> Wow, I am about to attempt to remove the moss from my roof, so must remember your technique in the event that I too fall!
> 
> Seriously tho......... That must have been a scary moment. You were a lucky guy. A few broken bones can be awkward!



Don't wear your sneakers, man!


----------



## ossian (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Don't wear your sneakers, man!


I'll remember that.  [.......I actually did think that trainers would be best. Being flexible]


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

ossian said:


> I'll remember that.  [.......I actually did think that trainers would be best. Being flexible]



Depends on the roof. The ones here are composite tiles. They have a grainy surface but I probably wouldn't have slipped if I'd been wearing my tread-sole boots.


----------



## ossian (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Depends on the roof. The ones here are composite tiles. They have a grainy surface but I probably wouldn't have slipped if I'd been wearing my tread-sole boots.


Sounds similar to mine. Scalloped red concrete, I think. They do become grainy and sandy as they age. Anyway, I have a few weeks to go before the moss dries enough for me to attempt to clamber up there. So, I will try to remember to wear treaded soles.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol

Glad you didn't die! Lol

The 'do it again' was funny!

(Nice avatar,your tat?)


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeze, Wrig - stick with the boots, buddy.

Although I had to laugh at your "ta-da" - I got an immediate vision of Calvin from "Calvin and Hobbes" :eagerness:

Glad nothing broke off.


----------



## CuriousKate (Apr 3, 2016)

Obviously, Big Mama was watching over you-glad she caught you:cheerful:


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Lol
> 
> Glad you didn't die! Lol
> 
> ...



Not mine, or there'd be a tattoo artist with his jaw wired shut doing tattoos with his feet....which might be an improvement. Here's my favorite bad tattoo:

  HAHA!


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Geeze, Wrig - stick with the boots, buddy.
> 
> Although I had to laugh at your "ta-da" - I got an immediate vision of Calvin from "Calvin and Hobbes" :eagerness:
> 
> Glad nothing broke off.



Well my butt-crack might be smiling a little bigger. Everything else is as good as old.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

CuriousKate said:


> Obviously, Big Mama was watching over you-glad she caught you:cheerful:



:angel:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Not mine, or there'd be a tattoo artist with his jaw wired shut doing tattoos with his feet....which might be an improvement. Here's my favorite bad tattoo:
> 
> HAHA!



hahahahaha


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 3, 2016)

Did that fall happen in slow motion Wrigley?


----------



## Arachne (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't imagine falling off a roof. You were definitely being watched over Wrigley. Glad you are ok. ^.^


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2016)

You were really lucky - this time. Work boots next time, and every time!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2016)

Pinky said:


> You were really lucky - this time. Work boots next time, and every time! View attachment 28115



And a helmet. And thick leather gloves. And a moon suit. And 3 safety lines. And a trampoline.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> And a helmet. And thick leather gloves. And a moon suit. And 3 safety lines. And a trampoline.



Exactly .. what Phil said layful:

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

Pinky said:


> You were really lucky - this time. Work boots next time, and every time! View attachment 28115



I like how you handle that whip.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Did that fall happen in slow motion Wrigley?




The ladder went down slow. Everything else seemed to happen in a flash, but it was enough time to say stuff like "Holy sh**!" and "F*** me!" several times.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> I like how you handle that whip.



More importantly, I'm wearing the proper boots


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> The ladder went down slow. Everything else seemed to happen in a flash, but it was enough time to say stuff like "Holy sh**!" and "F*** me!" several times.



Oh my! Those 2 girls got quite an education from you. I can imagine how graceful it must have looked.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

Pinky said:


> More importantly, I'm wearing the proper boots



You certainly are.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Oh my! Those 2 girls got quite an education from you. I can imagine how graceful it must have looked.



Lesson 1: have a ladder sitting right where you're going to fall
Lesson 2: swearing saves lives

And it could have looked a lot worse. :bi_polo: < that could have been my face afterward.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 3, 2016)

Pinky said:


> You were really lucky - this time. Work boots next time, and every time! View attachment 28115



Pinky,if you were at the bottom dressed like this,a lot of men would be falling! Lol


Wringley,I like the tat,even with the mistake,it makes a point.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2016)

I will keep in mind those 2 Lessons if I ever take a long fall ;-)


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2016)

Re: being graceful as you fall ...

I was on a picnic once at a state park in New York - it was a combination of family, extended family and friends - maybe 50 people. 

We were playing with a Frisbee, maybe 4 of us in a big circle. I was about 16 years old, already an accomplished Frisbee player. I thought I would impress everyone with my patented "Jump/Spin/Catch Frisbee Between Legs" move - it always brought oohs and ahs from the crowd.

So I start chanting "Watch me! Watch me!" over and over, until I got so annoying that everyone - EVERYONE - was watching.

The throw came at the perfect height, and I started my move to jump and spin. Unfortunately I hadn't factored in the slippery grass that still had dew on it from the morning.

People later spoke in hushed tones about how I started to rise in the air like an eagle, then slipped on the grass and did a complete revolution in the air and landed on my back, the Frisbee lazily passing over my prone body. I knocked the air out of myself, so when the one or two people who weren't laughing hysterically came to my aid, all I could say was "Woof ... woooof .... ughn ....".  

Later retellings of the incident had me as some sort of teenaged Baryshnikov, gracefully pirouetting several times in slow motion.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Re: being graceful as you fall ...
> 
> I was on a picnic once at a state park in New York - it was a combination of family, extended family and friends - maybe 50 people.
> 
> ...



*resting an empathetic hand on your shoulder*
The hardest thing about those screw-ups is reliving them.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Pinky,if you were at the bottom dressed like this,a lot of men would be falling! Lol
> 
> 
> Wringley,I like the tat,even with the mistake,it makes a point.



Luckily (for the artist) it's not my tat.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Luckily (for the artist) it's not my tat.



You would think the  one getting the tat would be looking once in a while,lol


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> *resting an empathetic hand on your shoulder*
> The hardest thing about those screw-ups is reliving them.



Until you're old....then it's f*ing funny as hell.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> You would think the  one getting the tat would be looking once in a while,lol



olo! And that's the point _I _was making. Never close your eyes while getting a tattoo....cry with your eyes wide open!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> *resting an empathetic hand on your shoulder*
> The hardest thing about those screw-ups is reliving them.



Well, that's usually true, but I embellish them a bit ...



> Fire streamed from my eyes as I rose in the air. All of the people - as well as most of the wildlife in the area - froze with amazement as I effortlessly executed "The Philly Phlop". Landing like the God of Thunder, shaking the land for miles around as lightning bolts blazed from my leather-clad feet ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Until you're old....then it's f*ing funny as hell.



And the basis of yet more books to be written.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 3, 2016)

CuriousKate said:


> Obviously, Big Mama was watching over you-glad she caught you:cheerful:



I think that is exacly what happened!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Luckily (for the artist) it's not my tat.



Thank goodness Wrigley's!   When I first saw your avatar, I thought to myself.....oh, no....a tattoo nightmare!   I've seen so many bad tats on that show it's amazing, and lots of them are just misspelling by the artist, which would infuriate me!  I like when they joke on the tattoo shows with someone before they see the tattoo and say something like, 'you must really love Matt.....when the girl wanted Mike in her tattoo, the reaction is priceless. layful:


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 3, 2016)

I started watching that show, pretty good the ones I watched, but lately the re-enactment bits are intolerable for me. I like Ink Masters better. Check out the bad tat I posted earlier in this thread.

And here's another ....


He looks so proud.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2016)

I agree, Ink Master is the best!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 4, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> I started watching that show, pretty good the ones I watched, but lately the re-enactment bits are intolerable for me. I like Ink Masters better. Check out the bad tat I posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> And here's another ....
> View attachment 28149
> ...



Well, maybe he used to be a Reme ...


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 4, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, maybe he used to be a Reme ...



LOL! Poor Remes!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Lesson 1: have a ladder sitting right where you're going to fall
> Lesson 2: swearing saves lives
> 
> And it could have looked a lot worse. :bi_polo: < that could have been my face afterward.




I fell off a 20 foot extension ladder!!!!  Fortunately I was on the first rung!!


----------



## jujube (Apr 4, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> I started watching that show, pretty good the ones I watched, but lately the re-enactment bits are intolerable for me. I like Ink Masters better. Check out the bad tat I posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> And here's another ....
> View attachment 28149
> ...


----------



## jujube (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 4, 2016)

And who else can't get enough of the Tasmanian Devil?



or a humongous spider on their face?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 4, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> or a humongous spider on their face?
> 
> View attachment 28166


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 4, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


>




Somebody should have pre-empted the tattoo session with a heavy dose of that.


----------

